# My LOUD Nubian...;-/



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Last night was the first night that I separated the triplets kids from Camille the momma, my Nubian got.... Kids did great, but mom wasn't thrilled a bit..., and well woke me up screaming at 4am.. 1st milking didn't go well either, however once she settles into the routine, she'll be a piece of cake to milk...., and oh, we LOVE her milk... Not a peep really out of her kids. I noticed they do well as long as they are together


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least the kids weren't screaming too. Glad you like the milk.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah Nubies. Ya gotta love them! ;-)


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes, noisy Nubians. I love mine and can ignore the "talking" most of the time. Mine usually only get vocal at milking time, or when they see me, or hear me, or think they hear me.....:shock:


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

*crying goats*

I do not have Nubians but the pitiful cries are hard to hear from my Nigerian and LaManchas. They remind me of a baby that has been mistreated. Of course they are well treated and know I will check on them. I guess you could say they have me well trained...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a Nubian jus tike that , lol….Im drying her off and boy does she loath not being able to eat grain with the others :eyeroll:
I try to get as far away from her as possible before she lets out her blood curdling , wake the dead , make your hair fall out scream of horrendous disagreement :shock:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

ms_mac said:


> I do not have Nubians but the pitiful cries are hard to hear from my Nigerian and LaManchas. They remind me of a baby that has been mistreated. Of course they are well treated and know I will check on them. I guess you could say they have me well trained...


Wow.. My Nigerians and and LaManchas are LOUD especially at feeding time!!!! I was thinking of making cheese for all my closest neighbors as a peace token for all the noise they have to put up with. :laugh:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think I'm going to have to send something to my neighbors, especially since she did her blood curdling scream several times last night, pretty much every hour or 2;( ARGH!! I guess I shouldn't feel too bad, one neighbor just got some peacocks, and let's just say they are not wanting to settle in their new homestead really well;( Then on the other side we have a cow in heat that the neighbor swears he's a steer... Um yeah, no you have a heifer, in with 2 steers..., look people, it isn't hard to tell....,not the brightest bunch..LOL... So, I don't think I'll worry about it


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have 2 Nubian does that scream like that. The barn is way away from the house and I can hear her screaming in my bedroom (back side of the house). I wish they could be "debarked" or in their case, "de-screamed" like they used to do to dogs in the past. (They punched holes in the vocal cords so the dog had a whispery bark. Worked well for kennels, etc.)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

YAY!! She didn't make a peep until 7am... Now if she can only jump on the milk stand by herself and let me hand milk her instead of using the machine, I'll be ALL set...


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

One of my NDs will jump on the stand and let me hand milk. I don't even have to put the head restraint down. She just stands there. The other one...not so much


----------

